

Kube - CSS framework - parmgrewal
http://imperavi.com/kube/

======
tangue
It's pleasant to the eyes but :

\- "Free" is not the kind of license I trust (there's a guy talking about his
stealed code on HN this sunday, just check)

\- Not responsive ? Come on we're in 2012

\- It would be better if it was hosted on github (or bitbucket). So everyone
could improve it (but again what's the license ?) There's a lot of competition
in this field and at this stage I don't see any valid reason to use this one,
rather than say Bootstrap, Foundation or Skeleton.

~~~
ericcholis
One of the examples shows the responsive features:
<http://imperavi.com/kube/demo/>

~~~
tangue
...And it works pretty well. I apologize

------
lukifer
I love the aesthetic and the semantics. Nice job!

However, I'm not seeing any responsiveness to the grid; it renders the same
when I resize the browser or view in mobile.

~~~
vmind
The example at <http://imperavi.com/kube/demo/> is responsive, I'm not sure
why their documentation isn't too.

------
wheaties
Nice but Zurb does this and so much more.

~~~
arunoda
As others said, why not bootstrap?

~~~
highace
Because bootstrap is totally overused, some differentiation would be nice.

~~~
huragok
I'd argue that Bootstrap the framework isn't overused, however _default_
bootstrap theming is.

~~~
jh3
There's no argument. You are just correct. Saying Bootstrap is overused is
like saying Wordpress is overused which does not matter. The fact is, as you
said, the default look and feel of websites using these frameworks is
overused, not the technology behind the websites. The backend should be
overused.

------
joycer
This is great. These frameworks usually have a .css and a .min.css file.

I would love to see one that has a .verbose.css where all possible attributes
or properties are listed and commented out in the brackets for that element.
As a reference or resource to grab a chunk from for your own .css file.

------
eberfreitas
I would _love_ if there was a project like "bootstriped", where I would get
all the classes but with minimal styling, with just a visual hint of what they
should look like. I could very easily adapt them to my own needs and designs.
Does that sounds like a good idea? I might actually do it (or not).

------
dstarh1976
It seems like bootstrap with less features

~~~
paulgb
Sometimes, that's exactly what you need.

------
hobonumber1
Nice work - it's always good to see new CSS frameworks coming out

------
chovy
hey, this may be exactly what i was looking for. thanks

~~~
lobo_tuerto
It could be this:

<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/>

Or maybe this one, too:

<http://foundation.zurb.com/>

